# Homemade Beef Jerky



## RnJ (Aug 15, 2009)

I don't know where the best place for this thread may be, as it's not a How-To guide or a vega(n/tarian) recipes. Relocate the thread if it seems out of place here.

The other day, my bro-in-law started up a jerky-making process. I brought over some meat, let it marinade for two days, and then just yesterday we threaded the meat onto modified coat-hangers. He does a lot of his own meats, so he has a smoking box which his dad taught him to use. Then we're gonna let it dry for another day.

I know a lot, if not most of y'all, pack this for the ride. Have you guys ever made your own or do you prefer the homemade stuff? I've hoping to take home 2 pounds of honey garlic w/ pepper jerkey, and can hardly wait.

I used to go for Pecos Bill's Original here and there. I can't bring myself to pay $7 for a snack anymore, though.


----------



## veggieguy12 (Aug 15, 2009)

Since I've given up being vegetarian, I have some kind of preserved meat pretty constantly.
I get some big-ass bags of beef jerky (like 3/4-lb. size), and smaller bags of turkey or buffalo jerkies. If you get to the NW let me know and I'll turn you on to 'em.


----------



## RnJ (Aug 19, 2009)

Wow. Is it at a good price then too, or what?
I'm not sure when I'll make it to the Northwest. I don't even know when my next short adventure will be, let alone that area of the US.

I just got my jerky back today, and I've been making dips into the bag pretty frequently. I kinda want to keep it for actual times out of the house, since it's not really a cheap food, rather a food for when you've not got the amenities to cook, which we've developed enough of a taste for to enjoy ALL the time. Not sure how I'm gonna control myself, but it must at least be attempted.


----------



## Psi em (Sep 26, 2013)

I just got into making jerky. Can't stop eating it though, it's too freakin' good. At first experimented with vegan soy jerky. Couldn't stand the taste of soy. Apparently, the bugs and small animals don't care much for soy either; even when it's smothered in steak sauce.
--
Meat is expensive, but a bit of jerky can really lift a person's spirits, so I try to always keep some on me. Also figured making jerky would be a useful skill if you ever have to harvest meat from Bambi's mom. 

Don't have a clue what I'm doing though. Just let the meat sit out on a grill for a day or heat on top of a rock near the fire pit until it looks like, feels like, and tastes like jerky.


----------

